
Google Becomes Default Location Provider For Firefox - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/04/30/google-becomes-default-location-provider-for-firefox/
======
huhtenberg
Ok, great. Now. For Mozilla's own sake I really hope this lovely feature comes
disabled by default.

PS. To get an idea of what it is have a look here - [http://google-code-
updates.blogspot.com/2009/04/google-locat...](http://google-code-
updates.blogspot.com/2009/04/google-location-services-now-in-mozilla.html)

~~~
jkincaid
I believe it works similar to the way the iPhone's GPS does (it asks if you'd
like to give a site/app permission on a site by site basis).

------
mshafrir
Client location can already be approximated using the
google.loader.ClientLocation API -
[http://code.google.com/apis/ajax/documentation/#ClientLocati...](http://code.google.com/apis/ajax/documentation/#ClientLocation)

~~~
there
maxmind also has a javascript api to give you location information:

<http://j.maxmind.com/app/geoip.js>

~~~
mshafrir
Disclaimer: Geolocator services are subject to your network's physical
location. For example, Maxmind claims that I'm in Wichita, Kansas. Google says
I'm in Indianapolis. I'm physically located in Maryland, somewhere in between
DC and Baltimore.

